# an Ambiguous Post about a Research Product



## Pittsburgh63 (May 1, 2012)

I purchased two of said products today.  I have used it in the past.  You rub it on your skin and it controls Estrogen on cycle and PCT.  It's a great product.  Thank you said maker of said product and to the Supplement company from which I bought it.  It was not a PAYING sponsor here. 

That is all!!


----------



## LightBearer (May 1, 2012)

Can't wait to use my formeron


----------



## Pork Chop (May 1, 2012)

oh hell..... that is a bag ass word dude,, *Ambiguous*. please provide the diffintion and will you please use it in a sentence..  Thanks


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 1, 2012)

Unclear or inexact because a choice between alternatives has not been made... I'm not allowed to go in to any more detail than that.  My mere presence in this thread is compromising my safety here at IM.


----------



## Ezskanken (May 1, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Unclear or inexact because a choice between alternatives has not been made... I'm not allowed to go in to any more detail than that.  My mere presence in this thread is compromising my safety here at IM.


----------



## TwisT (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 2, 2012)

I already have said product in hand.  Or do I?


----------



## rocker44 (May 3, 2012)

if you said you have it and couldnt remeber where you put it, do you realy have it ?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 3, 2012)

rocker44 said:


> if you said you have it and couldnt remeber where you put it, do you realy have it ?



I have it.. just had to remain ambiguous or I could get in trouble...   or would I?


----------



## TwisT (May 3, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I have it.. just had to remain ambiguous or I could get in trouble...   or would I?





Roll the dice BRO


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 3, 2012)

TwisT said:


> Roll the dice BRO



I always loose my ass when I gamble.  Last Atlantic City trip didn't end well!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 3, 2012)

So, let me see if I have this straight. You bought a research chemical manufactured by a maker you can not name from a company you cannot disclose for fear of being infracted by a moderator at the suggestion of another reseller who remains nameless as well.

Is that pretty much correct?


----------



## bigbenj (May 3, 2012)

classic thread. A1.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 3, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> So, let me see if I have this straight. You bought a research chemical manufactured by a maker you can not name from a company you cannot disclose for fear of being infracted by a moderator at the suggestion of another reseller who remains nameless as well.
> 
> Is that pretty much correct?




One could say that.... or could they?


----------



## TwisT (May 3, 2012)

I dont even know what this thread is about... +1 for useless thread of the year pitt


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 3, 2012)

TwisT said:


> I dont even know what this thread is about... +1 for useless thread of the year pitt



TwisT, my post lays out completely what happened my friend. Its so simple, damn!!!!


----------



## TwisT (May 3, 2012)

Id rather watch youtube clips of fat ladies dancing to black eyed peas then try to understand this mumbo jumbo


----------



## colochine (May 3, 2012)

Did it come packaged like this?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 3, 2012)

TwisT said:


> Id rather watch youtube clips of fat ladies dancing to black eyed peas then try to understand this mumbo jumbo




haha.. I had a post that filled in all the blanks, but it was deleted and I was issued a friendly warning about posting that information again.  So, I made my ambiguous post to amuse myself.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 3, 2012)

Formeron


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 3, 2012)

From


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 3, 2012)

T


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 3, 2012)

G


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 3, 2012)

B


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 3, 2012)

Supp


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 3, 2012)

lements.com


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 3, 2012)

See what I did there?


----------



## TwisT (May 3, 2012)

I dont get it


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 3, 2012)

TwisT said:


> I dont get it



Not taking the bait, but well played Sir.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 3, 2012)

Kind of messed up that you can't discuss that source here, but there is a direct link to it from IML's product website.

Prince is a confusing guy.


----------



## colochine (May 3, 2012)

Lol I have an idea... Anything Goes my niggas!!!


----------



## hoyle21 (May 3, 2012)

Crybabies are deleting stuff in anything goes too.   That faggot Australian and his dick sucker have run rampant.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 3, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Supp



Nothin.. supp with you?


----------



## Curt James (May 3, 2012)

Didn't they become a sponsor recently? 

Who or whomever they might be...


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 3, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Didn't they become a sponsor recently?
> 
> Who or whomever they might be...



Yes.. they have.. but I think it's a trap.


----------

